# No. 3 Of 3



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

OK the final one.



















Inside the rear case it has the following:

94115138

Ingersoll Watch Co

July 2 18

Patented Nov 14 22

Made in U.S.A

It worked (to be explained!) for 30 seconds or so then stopped. I VERY stupidly took the back plate off then the spring popped out and so did everything else -DOH! Stupid boy!!! - however nothing has been lost.

Questions:

1: How old is it? (or is that too obvious?!)

2: What was it used for? - a certain situation like for a doctor or nurse etc...

3: A little bit a research has revealed that Kelton was part of the Timex brand but beyond that I know nothing! Any more information about the brand?

4: Would it now be worth me having it repaired?!!!

5: Who could do it?

6: When it was in one piece I couldn't work out how to change the time. The crown didn't seen to want to depress or pull out. - Any ideas?

Cheers Stuart.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

This one is really interesting, although I like all of the watches that you have shown. I haven't seen one like this before. I don't know anything about this (or much about anything to be honest) but I know it looks cool.

I hope that you get them all working again. I realise that cost might be prohibitive... especially with springs flying all over the place. Good luck with them.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> OK the final one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stuart,as it says on the inside case back the Kelton was made by the Ingersoll Watch Co in Waterbury, Connecticut. Ingersoll/Waterbury became US Time in 1942 and Timex in 1969. Kelton was used as a line name throughout and in more recent years were mostly made for the French market. Dates of the old Ingersolls were usually judged to be the year of the latest patent number on the movement. In this case 1922.

As I said in the general forum, these were called lapel watches and were worn there.

it may be very hard to find someone to repair it now that you removed the plate but due to being a heirloom I would look into it. In my area most modern watchmakers do not want to be bothered with 2 plate, pin lever watches. For future reference these movements are removed from the case by first removing the stem. Then by removing the two black flat head screws the movement comes out the front.

If it is cost inhibitive to have one of these serviced you can do a quick job yourself. Once the movement is out of the case you can remove the hands and dial. Then you can clean the movement intact . We amateurs have many different ways of doing this and the method i use is to soak it with CRC contact cleaner that leaves no residue.then oil all the pivots and reassemble the watch.

Almost all Ingersoll watches were set by pushing in on the crown and turning. Yours may just have have had a frozen shaft.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guy's.

I hope you don't mind Bill but I'm about to send you a PM.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Sent it to Steve at Ryte Time. Now repaired and running like a dream


----------

